
By 2050, human-on-robot sex will be more common than human-on-human sex - jaoued
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11898241/By-2050-human-on-robot-sex-will-be-more-common-than-human-on-human-sex-says-report.html
======
chmielewski
Fox news once reported that by 2000, hedgehogs might be a more popular pet
choice than either cats or dogs.

------
AnimalMuppet
Forgive me if I maintain my skepticism...

